# ICY info in Mplayer



## bbzz (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been using Mplayer to record audio streams over Internet. I have a script which periodically checks for new title on radio web site (such as frisky radio), and then stops current recording and starts a new one with new name. Sometimes I leave recording for days.

This works well enough, but is it possible to make Mplayer react to those "ICY Info:" lines it throws once title changes? Preferably in shell.


----------

